#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Universiteit Leiden zoekt modellen (6-17). Vergoeding 50

## KidsUniversiteitLeiden

Universiteit Leiden zoekt modellen van Turkse, Marokkaanse, Surinaamse/Caribische of Afrikaanse afkomst m/v (6-17 jaar) voor fotos t.b.v. wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de manier waarop kinderen mensen van verschillende afkomsten beoordelen. Vergoeding 50 Deze fotos zijn in het onderzoek voorbeelden van diversiteit in de samenleving en we kijken hoe mensen daarop reageren.Van de kinderen en jongeren willen we daarom graag een portretfoto maken (net als bij portretten van de schoolfotograaf). De jongeren (10-17 jaar) mogen zich kleden zoals ze dat normaal ook doen. De kinderen (6-9 jaar) worden gevraagd een wit T-shirt aan te trekken. Deze T-shirts zijn aanwezig bij de fotograaf op locatie. Een van de gezaghebbende ouders van de kinderen en jongeren zullen na aanmelding gevraagd worden een toestemmingsformulier te tekenen.Interesse? Stuur een mailtje met leeftijd, afkomst en een recente foto naar: [email protected] Vragen? Neem dan contact op met Stefanie van Esveld via [email protected] of bel 070-8009116.Locatie: Campus Den Haag | Datum: 12 mei 2018 | Tijd: 12:00  14:00 uur | Vergoeding: 50 | Duur: +/- 20 minuten | Contact: Stefanie van Esveld, [email protected], 070-8009116

----------

